# Proof Britney Spears is a freakin’ moron



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://acrosstheboard.blogspot.com/


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

We need proof? I thought that was pretty much a given...


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

or...........

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB84A3zcmVo[/nomedia]


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Even though I never watched her reality show that aired, I was channel surfing came acrossed it, watched it for two seconds and just turned the damn tv off. She's an idiot but she's a rich idiot.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> We need proof? I thought that was pretty much a given...


hehehe I saw that title of this thread and thought the same thing GG! :zombie:


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree she's not the brightest apple on the tree. But I know so many people. So, actually knowing a person would shine some light on why they'd do the weird things that they do.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I never saw such an idiot in my life! She knows how to burp, though, I'll give her that. But time travel??


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Then you must not be familiar with Paris Hilton, my friend...!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey! I've met Paris Hilton...

(nah, I'm just kidding)


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Britney Spears is a twit. The fact that she is looked up to as a role model is beyond sickening. Look closely and embrace what you see--now that our species has effectively moved beyond the grasp of natural selection, this is our future. The great generations of our past are exactly that--the past.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, if I had to compare the two, Britney and Paris, at least Britney could sing (well, sorta), but Paris is nothing more than a life support system for a vagina. Talk about a completely vapid worthless over-indulged twit! Ma & Pa Hilton would have done her a real service by cutting off the trust fund and getting her a job at McDonald's. Our only fault is that we treat these mobile-mannequin's verbal eruptions as word from on high, they are entertainers, you know, morons, fun to look at but with no other real redeemable qualities beyond the surface that we already see ad nauseum.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was going to post to this thread, but it is just too embarassing to do so.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

drbrandon73 said:


> I was going to post to this thread, but it is just too embarassing to do so.


Hahahaha

lol!!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

"Fun to look at?"

I beg to differ.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

drbrandon73 said:


> I was going to post to this thread, but it is just too embarassing to do so.


Well, your face must be glowing red like hot coals right now, because you DID post in this thread.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Brad Green said:


> but Paris is nothing more than a life support system for a vagina.


That's adoreable! And soo true! lol.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I won't comment on Britney, but I do think she's an f'n good performer!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> I won't comment on Britney, but I do think she's an f'n good performer!


 Like I said, fun to look at!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You know Britney probably won't get her body back after the second kid.


----------

